# الاطباق الطائره مع الصور



## القيصر (3 فبراير 2007)

تاريخ الأطباق الطائرة







سنة 1947 كان "كينيث أرنولد" وهو طيار بارع يعمل على نظام الوقت الجزئي في وظيفة نائب عمدة يحلق بطائرته فوق جبال الكاسكيد بولاية واشنطن وكان في مهمة بحث عن حطام طائرة نقل عسكرية ولكنه عثر على أهم من ذلك فقد شاهد تسعة أجسام قرصية الشكل بقوة وسرعة هائلة قدرها أرنولد ب1700ميل في الساعة وأخبر المراسلين بأنها كانت تتحرك وكأنها صحون تتزلج على الماء وسأله أحد المراسلين أصحن طائرهو؟.ومنذ ذلك الوقت بدأ استعمال هذا المصطلح​




رسم من شركة بالمير بابليشينج سنة 1952، قام بالإشراف عليه كينيث آرنولد ووصف هذا الجسم الغريب بأنه يشبه الصحن، ومنذ ذلك الحين سميت بالصحون الطائرة أو الأطباق الطائرة



وأيضاً 




هذا رسم تخيلي آخر عما شاهده كينيث آرنلود فوق الجبال ويرى فيه سرب يطير في تشكيل يشبه تشكيل الطيور






وهذه هي صورة الجبال التي كان كينيث آرنولد يطير فوقها في العام 1947 عندما رأى الصحون الطائرة






رسم تخيلي بالكمبيوتر قام به باول جونز سنة 1997







وهذه هي صورة كينيث أرنولد حالياً ويسمى حالية مكتشف الصحون الطائرة



منقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول​


----------



## قلم حر (4 فبراير 2007)

موضوع شيق جدا .
سأوضع لك نقطه ( لاحقا ) .
شكرا جزيلا .


----------



## القيصر (4 فبراير 2007)

السمردلي قال:


> موضوع شيق جدا .
> سأوضع لك نقطه ( لاحقا ) .
> شكرا جزيلا .


تم تعديل النقطه وشكرا للتنبيه


----------



## ارووجة (4 فبراير 2007)

موضوع جميل...
ربنا معاك اخي


----------



## القيصر (4 فبراير 2007)

اروجه مرسي ليكي وانتظري القادم


----------



## tina_tina (4 فبراير 2007)

معلومات جميلة اوى يا قيصر
والدكتور ده امور اوى
ههههههههههههههههه
اى خدمة يا باشا
انت تؤمر 
ادينى قولت حاضر اهو


----------



## القيصر (5 فبراير 2007)

tina_tina قال:


> معلومات جميلة اوى يا قيصر
> والدكتور ده امور اوى
> ههههههههههههههههه
> اى خدمة يا باشا
> ...


هو دا اللي عجبك بالموضوع شكل الدكتور بس 
ههههههههههه
شكرا ليك جدا على المرور 
ربنا ينور حياتك


----------



## thelife.pro (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الاطباق الطائره مع الصور*

كلشي ممكن 
بس انا بعتقد انها شيء اقرب للخيال 
يعني بمعنى اخر متل افلام كرتون 
اهالي الكواكب الاخرى ترسل صحون طائرة للارض 
لكي يدمروها 
وتصعد فرقة خاصة بمحاربة الصحون الطائرة وياتي كرانديزر \
لا لا اعتقد هذا 
لو قلت ان عالم اخترع صحن طائر اقول لك ممكن 
ولكن انها مجهولة من اين اتت 
ولا يمكن لنا الاعتماد على ما قاله الدكتور الذي ذكرتة من رؤية فمن الممكن ان تكون سراب 

هل من الممكن ان تكون من الفضاء الخارجي 
لا اعتقد 

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## القيصر (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الاطباق الطائره مع الصور*



thelife.pro قال:


> كلشي ممكن
> بس انا بعتقد انها شيء اقرب للخيال
> يعني بمعنى اخر متل افلام كرتون
> اهالي الكواكب الاخرى ترسل صحون طائرة للارض
> ...



مافيش دخان من غير نار
والله اعلم
شكرا لمرورك اللي يفرحني دائما
ربنا ينور حياتك


----------



## thelife.pro (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الاطباق الطائره مع الصور*

مافي دخان من غير نار 
كيف مافي 
والدخان الموجون داخل الباكيت شو ناتج عن نار 
هاد دخان من مزارع تبغ الى الالات الى الباكيت الى الجيب وبالنهاية نار الولاعة  
هههههههههههههههههههه
عمبمزح 
بس العقل بقول ماممكن نعتمد على شيء انسان ما رآه 
يعني انا بكرا بنزل بقول والله بالضيعة عنا شفت فيل عمبطير 
مو ممكن 
في سبب تاني جعل العلماء يقتنعوا بالفكرة ورح حاول ادور على سبب 
لاني وللاسف لم اقتنع بهذا السبب


----------

